# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Advance-Box - ATF مساعدة :  مشكل في قرأة لجهاز Nokia 113

## samihssain

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اريد الحل المناسب لقرأة لجهاز Nokia 113 RM-871 
و جزاكم الله كل خير
مع الشكــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــر المسبق

----------

